# Under Sink Storage In Bathroom



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ok, now you all can find someone else to pick on


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Idea









It will give you something to do while sitting on the toilet, you can peel potatoes







Sorry, it was my first thought


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Good Idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, slicing the onions while killing time in there did cause me to shed a few tears


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

This is a jokeâ€¦ right ??? . This is a new one on meâ€¦
A library/culinary arts studio all in one???
I get itâ€¦ The â€œRONCOâ€ edition of Outbackâ€¦ it dices - slices & julians 
Food in the bathroom, I donâ€™t think soâ€¦









LOL (sorry, couldn't help myself)








MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> it dices - slices & julians


OK, can we not even use those words when we are talking about being in the bathroom!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> MaeJae said:
> 
> 
> > it dices - slices & julians
> ...


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > MaeJae said:
> ...


Well said wolfie!!! Me too!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

happycamper said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


How about the â€œRONCOâ€ peeler ~ juicer?
You could peel the potatoes and soak them in the cold
tub water all the while you are on theâ€¦ well... umâ€¦ you know.









Sorry to hijack your thread â€œbuttâ€ it is kinda funny.








MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...but WAIT -

THERE'S MORE ......

for only $19.99 ....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for making me the (_i_) of your jokes


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

No problem...any time...
you know we are all here for you.









MaeJae


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Don't forget where you put them. Or the bathroom will stink for more than one reason


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry I ever brought it up


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Potatoes, onions, carrotsâ€¦Oh, I knowâ€¦Stew.
Butt, whereâ€™s the beef?

This is totally in fun, I don't mean to flame anybody...um maybe
flame isn't a good choice of words here (bathroom ya know)









I guess I am just geeked about holiday camping!!!







I'm slap happy









MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> Potatoes, onions, carrotsâ€¦Oh, I knowâ€¦Stew.
> Butt, whereâ€™s the beef?
> 
> This is totally in fun, I don't mean to flame anybody...um maybe
> ...


Flames in the bathroom
What a gas









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys the originator of this topic is not happy with the direction and has asked that we close it down. So it is closed until I am asked to open it back up.

Mod CamperAndy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ve reopened this because I do not think we meant to be mean. The 'mod 'suggestion was not meant as a joke yet not one reply was in a positive maner. I also made a 'joke' but had no idea it would turn that bad. The hijack took on a life all its own and it never returned to the subject 'mod' that it was about.

We all like to have fun and I 'hope' no one meant to be insulting but.....................

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I would just like to go on record as haven given an apology if
I insulted or offended you in anyway!
Just as we say no question is a stupid questionâ€¦ the same goes for
a mod idea.
MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You people really do need professional help... You know that don't you?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

www.Outbackers.com has been an incredible wealth of information and friendships.
It can become very easy to form cliques online. It can also be detrimental to the growth of the forum and hurt someone's feelings (even accidentally). Posting something that's perceived as hurtful can be read and re-read and that just makes it worse. 
So,using this topic as an example of what NOT to do, we can learn from it. Campers are friendly, nice folk and always there to help each other out in person.
Let's keep it that way online.
Now...biiiig group hug







and back to camping information, support and stories.
Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You will all be forgiven after you place your orders for your license plate frames


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL Dawn!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You people really do need professional help... You know that don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Doug thats why we are here









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> You will all be forgiven after you place your orders for your license plate framesÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, now I get it... This whole thing was just a ploy to get us to buy license plate frames!

Well, I only have one thing to say about that...
_*Right On, skippershe!*_








(Hmm... I wonder if we can apply that to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally to be held next summer at Zion N.P. in Utah)

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. Dawn, sorry if this thread got out of hand. I for one think your idea was a great one!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I admit, I don't get it.

I'm going to my eye appointment now.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> I admit, I don't get it.Â
> 
> I'm going to my eye appointment now.
> [snapback]126979[/snapback]​


Just to clear things up,
I originally posted a thread saying that I needed a place to store onions and potatos for our first camping trip. I wound up using the mesh clothing hamper under the sink in the bathroom, because it was not going to be used for dirty clothes...I thought it was a funny temporary storage solution and just wanted to share with everyone.

With that said, I wish everyone a Safe and Happy 4th of July Holiday









Dawn sunny


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think it is great idea if you don't want to use the space for anything else that is bathroom related.

Any way to free up what space is available in the galley area is a great idea.

Like someone else already said though, don't forget they are there, or the smell of rotten potatoes and onions will take over.

Steve


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > You will all be forgiven after you place your orders for your license plate framesÂ
> ...


So if you buy a license plate frame then skippershe is going to Western Region Rally ? Cheaper than T-Shirts...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> So if you buy a license plate frame then skippershe is going to Western Region Rally ? Cheaper than T-Shirts...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How thoughtfull of you Left Coasters .... stepping forward in such a way to show your true remorse at how she's been treated here and offering to buy her way to the Western Region Rally. Very nice, boys, very nice indeed.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

the only thing I had under there was the chemicals and HATED that mesh thing but wanted the space for dirty clothes. So, took out the mess, now we open the door and throw clothes in, works great for us!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX has an amazing talent of being able to work in a pitch for the 2007 Western Region Rally. Keep up the good work Doug.

Skippershe, thanks for sharing info on alternate uses for the open space. I may not use it but it does open up ideas for other storage opportunities.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Just to clear things up,
> I originally posted a thread saying that I needed a place to store onions and potatos for our first camping trip. I wound up using the mesh clothing hamper under the sink in the bathroom, because it was not going to be used for dirty clothes...I thought it was a funny temporary storage solution and just wanted to share with everyone.
> 
> With that said, I wish everyone a Safe and Happy 4th of July Holiday
> ...


First off thankyou for let us know what the original topic was all about
And second that is a great Idea for temporarly transporting thing









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> the only thing I had under there was the chemicals and HATED that mesh thing but wanted the space for dirty clothes. So, took out the mess, now we open the door and throw clothes in, works great for us!
> [snapback]127000[/snapback]​


Doxie, with the amount of clothes we go through, that space was never going to work...I went to Container Store and got a nice large collapsible canvas hamper with handles that worked out great on our first trip.

Dawn sunny


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > skippershe said:
> ...


Bluewedge, Yes, and thank you for your order...the money will come in handy for gas money








Just Kidding!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > the only thing I had under there was the chemicals and HATED that mesh thing but wanted the space for dirty clothes. So, took out the mess, now we open the door and throw clothes in, works great for us!
> ...


so far, for the two of us it has worked. I am the one who goes thru clothes! We haven't been out for long period of time together yet, I dry camped for 9 days and the space still had some space! Happy Outbacking!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

For dirty clothes, I usually end up using a 30 gallon black leaf bag, in the corner of the bedroom, in my 27RSDS. Didn't think about it, but one of those collapsible trashcans with handles you get at Camping World would work great!
As for the storage space under the bathroom sink, ee4308 (Eugene) said he uses it to store his toilet wand, with a connector that goes to the bathroom sink. He puts it in a trashbag and puts it in that storage area.......I thought that was handy.
Oh, just thought of something. That would be the PERFECT space to put a hibachi and a bag of charcoal!!








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> For dirty clothes, I usually end up using a 30 gallon black leaf bag, in the corner of the bedroom, in my 27RSDS. Didn't think about it, but one of those collapsible trashcans with handles you get at Camping World would work great!
> As for the storage space under the bathroom sink, ee4308 (Eugene) said he uses it to store his toilet wand, with a connector that goes to the bathroom sink. He puts it in a trashbag and puts it in that storage area.......I thought that was handy.
> Oh, just thought of something. That would be the PERFECT space to put a hibachi and a bag of charcoal!!
> 
> ...


I know! The possibilities are endless aren't they??








Dawn


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We actually use ours for the clothes hamper. Holds a couple days of clothes. If we're gone longer, we have a large bag we empty that hamper bag into and leave in the tv. 
I also leave the toilet want in a sealed bag in the back of the cabinet. ONly thing is I wished they had made the opening a FULL DOOR instead of framed out. You'd have a lot more accessiblility.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> For dirty clothes, I usually end up using a 30 gallon black leaf bag, in the corner of the bedroom, in my 27RSDS. Didn't think about it, but one of those collapsible trashcans with handles you get at Camping World would work great!
> As for the storage space under the bathroom sink, ee4308 (Eugene) said he uses it to store his toilet wand, with a connector that goes to the bathroom sink. He puts it in a trashbag and puts it in that storage area.......I thought that was handy.
> Oh, just thought of something. That would be the PERFECT space to put a hibachi and a bag of charcoal!!
> 
> ...


what's the connector to the bathroom sink for Darlene?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

There's a hose that attaches to the wand, and an adapter that fits onto the sink faucet, itself. I have the set-up, just haven't installed it, yet.
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

ok, I must not be the tallest tree in the forest today, what wand? and what do you use it for?? I am trying to picture a wand attached to my sink and what it would be for.Help me out here Darlene, we have the same trailer and maybe it's something I can't live without!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> How thoughtfull of you Left Coasters .... stepping forward in such a way to show your true remorse at how she's been treated here and offering to buy her way to the Western Region Rally.Â Very nice, boys, very nice indeed.Â


Well, that was pretty cold and hurtful, Wolfie!








Makes me feel about this : tall... Thanks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Although...

I suppose, if you were to commit to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in Utah next summer, I would probably feel a little better...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> ok, I must not be the tallest tree in the forest today, what wand? and what do you use it for?? I am trying to picture a wand attached to my sink and what it would be for.Help me out here Darlene, we have the same trailer and maybe it's something I can't live without!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume they are talking about one of these...








It is a flexible wand sprayer thingie for sticking down the toilet to clean the black tank. Eugene must have one of those kits that allows you to hook it up to the sink spigot. I still lug the hose into the trailer myself to get more pressure.

Bob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

While on the topic of the under-the-sink storage area, I finally did something this morning I have been meaning to do for a long time. I moved the hinges from the bottom to the side, so it opens like a normal cabinet, making it much more useful.
I ordered a 1 3/8" Forstner bit just to do this mod some time ago, but kept putting off doing it. I guess I finally ran out of excuses and had to do it today.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > ok, I must not be the tallest tree in the forest today, what wand? and what do you use it for?? I am trying to picture a wand attached to my sink and what it would be for.Help me out here Darlene, we have the same trailer and maybe it's something I can't live without!Â
> ...


thanks Bob! now I get it! thought for a minute I was the only one without a wand and needed it for something or my trailer would collapse or something







, we also lug the hose in thru the window and then promptly fight over who is putting the screen in the wrong way. HE always tries to do it wrong. I said HE, you do believe me don't you?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> While on the topic of the under-the-sink storage area, I finally did something this morning I have been meaning to do for a long time. I moved the hinges from the bottom to the side, so it opens like a normal cabinet, making it much more useful.
> I ordered a 1 3/8" Forstner bit just to do this mod some time ago, but kept putting off doing it. I guess I finally ran out of excuses and had to do it today.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]127186[/snapback]​


Don't feel bad Bob
I have a forstner bit and lost it in my garage spent a full day looking for it
Just found it the other day while looking for something else
Now I have no excuses why not to do it now

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

HootBob said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > While on the topic of the under-the-sink storage area, I finally did something this morning I have been meaning to do for a long time.Â I moved the hinges from the bottom to the side, so it opens like a normal cabinet, making it much more useful.
> ...


And the irony is; after putting it off all that time, like it was going to be a big undertaking, it only took me an hour from beginning to end.
And that was even with a couple of beer breaks.









Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I have a forstner bit and lost it in my garage spent a full day looking for it
> Just found it the other day while looking for something else


I usually don't find my lost tools until I go out and replace them. Then, when I get home and go to put my shiny new toy away... shy

Even better, is when you forget you already have the tool, and are so excited to get this new gadget that you just discovered. It's enough to give one Timthetoolmanphobia!









<Grunt!><Grunt!>

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Best thing is I was just about to go get a new one
When I found it boy I'm lucky









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Best thing is I was just about to go get a new one
> When I found it boy I'm lucky
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that depends on how you look at it, Don.
If it kept me from making a run to the tool store, I'm not sure I would consider myself lucky!









More power!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I do use my bathroom under-sink mesh bag for underwear only. 
Any other clothes go in the hamper that is next to my bed. 
This is a picture of my Camper Hamper. 
It is a â€œSteriliteâ€ Christmas wrapping-paper container.
It fits perfectly next to our bed(or corner) in the 27RSDS.
With the lid on it is about 42 inches tall. (the top has a flip lid)
The flat sides makes it a perfect fit. 
While packing the camper to go I put all of our beach towels in the â€œhamperâ€ for travel.
Hint: make sure clothes are dry before putting them in the hamper.
I line dry wet/dirty clothes then put them in the hamper.
















Camp-on 
Camp-safe
MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

to dry our bath towels and not have them in the way, I put a good ole regular shower rod inside the shower and we hang towels on it. I have same thing at home, great for when you have company and need more room for wet towels.I hate towels being in site anyway, so this rod keeps em hidden and then only the pretty decorative towels show in the bathroom and of course the handtowel we use everyday.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> to dry our bath towels and not have them in the way, I put a good ole regular shower rod inside the shower and we hang towels on it. I have same thing at home, great for when you have company and need more room for wet towels.I hate towels being in site anyway, so this rod keeps em hidden and then only the pretty decorative towels show in the bathroom and of course the handtowel we use everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a shower rod and hooks I installed too. For bath towels. 
I keep the ceiling air vent in the bathroom pointed toward the shower to help dry stuff better.

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have a collapsible hamper that we use for dirty clothes. It's basically a big cylinder (about 2' Dia. x 3' tall), with a surrounding coil spring. We keep it in the tub most of the time. When it is full, it has a shoulder strap to lug it into the house, and when it's empty it collapses down into a pancake about 1" thick.

I'm not sure where PDX_Shannon found it, or I would post a picture. It really is pretty cool.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> We have a collapsible hamper that we use for dirty clothes. It's basically a big cylinder (about 2' Dia. x 3' tall), with a surrounding coil spring. We keep it in the tub mmost of the time. When it is full, it has a shoulder strap to lug it into the house, and when it's empty it collapses down into a pancake about 1" thick.
> 
> I'm not sure where PDX_Shannon found it, or I would post a picture. It really is pretty cool.
> 
> ...


My mom has that one, she got it at Wal-Mart. She puts a trash liner in it and uses it for her kitchen trash.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

This is the type of hamper we use and keep out in our add-a-room
Mesh Hamper


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

HootBob said:


> This is the type of hamper we use and keep out in our add-a-room
> Mesh Hamper
> [snapback]128496[/snapback]​


We use a similar bag Don. We keep ours under the front bunk, next to the bike door.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I usually don't find my lost tools until I go out and replace them. Then, when I get home and go to put my shiny new toy away... shy
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]127382[/snapback]​


But then you'll have one for the Outback...simple.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I usually don't find my lost tools until I go out and replace them. Then, when I get home and go to put my shiny new toy away... shy
> ...


Good point









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Works for me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh...this thread has had no post for a few days...


----------

